# Not able to bring up Intel  I219-V Interface

## manu.rhel

Hi Everyone, I am not able to see my Intel 1G NIC card . I have the drivers for it - tried both inbuilt to the kernel and as a module, but the Nic does not show up.

This post - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1095826-start-0.html. suggest changing it to module and it worked for them - 

 *Quote:*   

> cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_E1000E
> 
> CONFIG_E1000E=m
> 
> modprobe e1000e 

 

And it shows that its loaded as a module

 *Quote:*   

> # lspci -vv | grep -i ethernet
> 
> lspci: Unable to load libkmod resources: error -12
> 
> 00:1f.6 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection (11) I219-V
> ...

 

Please suggest what else needs to be done to show up the interface .

----------

## CooSee

do you have sys-apps/kmod installed ?

```
[I] sys-apps/kmod

     Available versions:  29^t{tbz2} **9999*l^t {debug doc +lzma pkcs7 python static-libs +tools +zlib zstd PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9"}

     Installed versions:  29^t{tbz2}(01:33:17 AM 08/28/2021)(lzma tools zlib -debug -doc -pkcs7 -python -static-libs -zstd PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -python3_8")

     Homepage:            https://git.kernel.org/?p=utils/kernel/kmod/kmod.git

     Description:         library and tools for managing linux kernel modules
```

i use the same and never got problems.

good luck   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## manu_leo

Thanks CooSee, kmod is there. However when using kmod as   *Quote:*   

> kmod load e1000e

 , to load e1000e drivers, its not taking the command. What exact kmod command you use to load modules ? can you please share that.

Thanks

----------

## CooSee

 *manu_leo wrote:*   

> Thanks CooSee, kmod is there. However when using kmod as   *Quote:*   kmod load e1000e , to load e1000e drivers, its not taking the command. What exact kmod command you use to load modules ? can you please share that.
> 
> Thanks

 

Welcome to the GenToo Jungle   :Cool: 

 *Quote:*   

> kmod is a multi-call binary which implements the programs used to control Linux Kernel modules. Most users will only run it using its other names.

 

 *Quote:*   

> SEE ALSO   lsmod 8, rmmod 8, insmod 8, modinfo 8, modprobe 8, depmod 8

 

man 8 modprobe >> will show manpage of modprobe etc.

```
modprobe e1000e
```

 will load the module - it should be automatically loaded, if it's a module

```
modprobe -r e1000e
```

 will remove the module 

which kernel are you using?

what does your /var/log/dmesg say ?

i got sometimes problems with onboard ethernet in the past, when i also used onboard (CPU) graphics.

also look in your BIOS that only LAN Controller is enabled, no other additional Option regarding LAN.

please try another kernel.

goog luck   :Smile: 

----------

## spica

Please show also output of 

```
lspci -knn
```

```
ifconfig -a
```

----------

## manu_leo

Here you go Spica -

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # lspci -knn
> 
> 00:00.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:4c43] (rev 01)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # ifconfig -a
> 
> enp2s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500
> 
>         inet 10.230.96.133  netmask 255.255.255.128  broadcast 10.230.96.255
> ...

 

enp2s0 and enp2s0d1 is my 10G NIC Card, enp6s0 is the Realtek card. Onboard Intel NIC card not visible.

----------

## spica

Hi Manu, 

I do not see the words "Kernel driver in use" in the output, which means the driver is not assigned to device, for example, the driver was not loaded or it was attempted to load but it was immediately unloaded by kernel because of some reason *manu_leo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 00:1f.6 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection (11) I219-V [8086:0d4d]
> 
> ...

 

According to this page, the device 1043:8672 is in kernel starting from v4.1 and it is managed by these keys: *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_E1000E
> 
> CONFIG_ETHERNET
> 
> CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_INTEL

 

Please make sure these params are enabled.

The right place to check why a driver didn't load is output of dmesg

Could you please try to do two experiments

1)reboot the computer (this will flush dmesg buffer)

after reboot, run this command 

```
dmesg | grep -E '1f.6|e100|Linux version'
```

paste the output here.

With this output we can see what happens on 1f.6 PCI bus (which is the problem device), driver activity and kernel version.

2)open a terminal window, in terminal run this command 

```
dmesg -w
```

this will listen to new messages in dmesg

open another terminal window, switch to root user and run

```
modprobe e1000e
```

Some output will be printed in the first terminal window, please paste it here

Edit: 

This error makes me think that /boot partition was not mounted when you installed kernel or modules were not installed properly

```
 lspci: Unable to load libkmod resources: error -12 
```

 lspci use the version of currently running kernel, but it can't find the right module cache file using that version, or fails to load it, so also please make sure the version of booted kernel is the same as version of just installed kernel and modules

----------

## manu.rhel

Thanks for the help, here you go  -

 *Quote:*   

> # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i CONFIG_E1000E 
> 
> CONFIG_E1000E=m
> 
> CONFIG_E1000E_HWTS=y
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> ~ # dmesg | grep -E '1f.6|e100|Linux version'
> 
> [    0.000000] Linux version 4.19.124-gentoo (root@SEMI-17-AQ-17) (gcc version 9.3.0 (Gentoo 9.3.0-r1 p3)) #2 SMP Thu Sep 16 10:36:37 IST 2021
> 
> [    0.458773] pci 0000:00:1f.6: [8086:0d4d] type 00 class 0x020000
> ...

 

below is the o.p for dmesg -w when I load the module modprobe e1000e -

 *Quote:*   

> [73207.492470] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 3.2.6-k
> 
> [73207.492470] e1000e: Copyright(c) 1999 - 2015 Intel Corporation.

 

----------

## spica

Hi Manu,

Thanks for the provided info.

You need to try a newer kernel.

According to this, 0x0D4D was added in v5.5

----------

